# Which one of you is this?



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Not gonna lie - I've thought about using a shop vac to clean up acorns several times!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

stotea said:


> to clean up acorns


and small rocks :nod:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

stotea said:


> Not gonna lie - I've thought about using a shop vac to clean up acorns several times!


How about this for acorns!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I actually had a mishap with the Scotts spreader last year on the new renovation. It was loaded with 20# of fert, and one of the wheels hit a deep-ish hole and a lot of fert spilled out onto the new grass. It was the first feeding I laid down after seeding, so the grass wasn't super thick. I got the shop vac out, and vacuumed all the fert up, and dumped it back into the hopper. I then promptly levelled the hole out, threw out some more grass seed on top, and spread the fert out without incident. I then ordered the Earthways spreader. Pneumatic tires FTW.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> > Not gonna lie - I've thought about using a shop vac to clean up acorns several times!
> ...


I've considered that as well. I actually stumbled upon some in a local Menards a couple weeks ago but wanted to read some reviews before I pulled the trigger. Do you have one?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

My parents have one for picking up pecans. It's not perfect but definitely a lot better than picking them up by hand.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

stotea said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > stotea said:
> ...


No I don't. No acorns at my house!


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

LOL! I have a new idea for a Dyson commercial...


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I actually suggested this to a friend a few weeks back (jokingly  , I wonder if it would have worked though). He dropped pre-em but changed his mind and wanted to overseed. He didn't water the pre-em yet and asked what he could do. I told him he can try vacumming the granules. :lol: He ended up just watering it in and will seed in the Fall.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I've done that.

Someone even saw me doing it too. I was proud.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

wardconnor said:


>


This is what @wardconnor was doing after the head-to-head contest between the 1000 and the 1600. He just can't stand those clippings on the lawn!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

https://youtu.be/ioqIFW7oC1U


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


Colonel K0rn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@wardconnor :lol: Bravo.
For a moment, I wondered if that conspicuously placed mustache might get sucked up by the vacuum.

Vacuum the lawn=save your mower


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

wardconnor said:


>


Just when I thought there wasn't another rule to be broken, you went and did it. Coming soon to a lawn near you: Swiffer for cleaning up those gasoline spills on the turf  Better yet, how about a steam mop to get all the bumps out of your lawn?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Yeahhhhhhhhh. So


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

shop vacs are nice but don't you think 6 or 7 hp would be better???
https://www.billygoat.com/na/en_us/product-catalog/vacuum/tkv-selfpropelled-outdoor-vacuum.html
they have huger nozzles,move tons of air, can eat sticks,leaves, gumballs and other lawn junk.

I just lucked into a Billy Goat , but I have been picking up my leaves with one of these for like 35 years:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZYujLaJKhc


----------

